# świetnie



## melibusla

Cześć!

Please can anybody help me to pronounce the word _*świetnie*_? I think it's something like _svitnieh_ or _shvytnieh_.

The word as an interjection or adverb. 

Thank you


----------



## PawelBierut

Here you can check the pronunciation: http://www.ivona.com/


----------



## slavic_one

Hehe I tried that IVONA thing (unknown to me before) and I need to say that pronounciation of "świetnie" is wrong because 't' is pronounced as 'd'.


----------



## BezierCurve

Well spotted, SlavicOne. However, if you use Ewa's voice it is devoiced, as it should be. That new voice "Maja" wasn't there a while ago, must be a new thing.


----------



## slavic_one

Oh really, sorry, I haven't tried Ewa. My bad


----------



## melibusla

Thank you!, that site is really useful, there are many words that I have no idea how to pronounce, and all of these sounds are new for me.

So _świetnie_ would be pronounced as _shvitnye_, right? Because I got confused about what slavic_one said, Is 't' pronounced as /d/ or /t/?


----------



## slavic_one

Let's say it's sth like _shvyetnye_, where sh is soft (ś, not sz) and y as j (not Spanish j, but Slavic).


----------



## melibusla

Thanks, I got it now


----------



## BezierCurve

Melibusla, if you consider studying some more of that stuff, it might be also good to get used to IPA symbols, so you can find out precisely what sound there should be. Wikipedia's introduction to it should be enough to start with: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish_phonology 

I guess you'd come up with something like ['ɕvʲɛtɲɛ] in this particular case.


----------



## Thomas1

BezierCurve said:


> [...] I guess you'd come up with something like ['ɕvʲɛtɲɛ] in this particular case.


Just out of curiosity, wouldn't we pronounce w as [f]?


----------



## BezierCurve

Sure we would. 

['ɕfʲɛtɲɛ]


----------

